# My seeds won't germinate!!!



## lilbudd (May 20, 2007)

My seeds won't germinate. It's bagseed, and i had them in a wet paper towel in a ziplock baggie, which i put it a dark drawer. Am I doing anything wrong? Could someone give me detailed instructions on how to gemrminate?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 20, 2007)

I got a suggestion.. Spend 20$ and get you some decent genetics. Because you got about a 90% chance of them bagseeds being hermie genetics and you are just going to waste your time.

Learning experience or not, you should ditch the bagseed and grow some proper genetics.Otherwise make sure they are in a WARM, dark, place and the towel is moist, but not overly wet.


----------



## Draston (May 20, 2007)

tonecapone said:
			
		

> Hermie plants?? What does this mean?


 
the plant will be both male and female and will produce both pollen sacks and the little white hairs. It will produce bud that you can smoke but it will be FULL of seeds and mostly worthless because you can't grow it with the rest of your girl for fear of them getting friskey together.


----------



## lilbudd (May 20, 2007)

is that statistic of 90% for real? I have friends who grow bagseed and they never got a hermie.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 20, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> is that statistic of 90% for real? I have friends who grow bagseed and they never got a hermie.


who ever told u that if u grow bag seed u will only get Hermie's is smoking some good stuff. cause ive been growing from bag seed sense i been on this site and only had two hermies do to light leaking into my grow room its all on the way u grow it i have gotten some nice sticky budz with no seeds every time and the high was better than the high i got from the bag i got them out of good luck with ur grow bro peace Oh by the way the pics are bag seed


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 20, 2007)

Oh and by the way i notice that with bag seed it is easier to throw a hand full of seeds on top of the soil and than put a little soil over the top and keep the soil nice and wet put them close to the light and in like three days they will break soil good luck peace


----------



## jbl1119 (May 20, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> who ever told u that if u grow bag seed u will only get Hermie's is smoking some good stuff. cause ive been growing from bag seed sense i been on this site and only had two hermies do to light leaking into my grow room its all on the way u grow it i have gotten some nice sticky budz with no seeds every time and the high was better than the high i got from the bag i got them out of good luck with ur grow bro peace Oh by the way the pics are bag seed


 

dude those bag seeds turned out to be some nice babies.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 21, 2007)

deleted for me being retarted


----------



## lilbudd (May 21, 2007)

thankss sticky budz for all ur help!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 22, 2007)

hey anytime if i can i will and there may be times im wrong but i tried    im just a pot head like everyone eles so enjoy ur grow and hope to see u around peace


----------



## flipmode (May 26, 2007)

look the way to get all 10 to germ if not ten for shore 8 wrap it  in a thick roll of toilet paper twice must do it twice so its a thick *** roll kidda looks like there warm not the toilet paper all thin falling apart and but them in like a bathroom draw on a paper plat of in any dark room should germ in 2-3 days now if u have the freebies south african duban half if not any will germ had a problem with a white widow pack none of them germed pissed believe it was from root rot sometimes that happens one seed is a ffected usually affects the other seeds thats why i change toilet paper rolls after 3 days if some still dint germ


----------



## kasgrow (May 27, 2007)

I used to grow from bag seed and rarely got a hermie. 
I soak my seeds in a glass of water with a drop of superthrive and keep it in a warm dark place. The seeds crack in 24 to 72 hours. Then I place them on top of freshly watered soil and sprinkle enought soil to cover the seed. Then I put them under the light. The wet soil underneath is enough to wet the soil on top. This way I don't wash the seed too deep by watering after planting. The seed pops it's head out in a few days. 
By soaking the seeds until they crack you know which ones will be worth planting. 
For me it is just easier than putting in paper towels or toilet paper. They all work fine I just like to keep it simple. I can look at the seeds easily without disturbing them.


----------



## cloud (May 28, 2007)

hey i put 2 seedlings in the sun . first day was fine. 2nd day they fell over. they look like theyre tryin to perk up but i dont know... i watered them good. what ya'll think? im growin indoors but sometimes set them in the sun. is that bad?


----------



## Object505 (May 29, 2007)

See the thing about bag seed is. Whoever grew that stuff even if it was in a dry field in mexico. They had to get the seeds form somewhere. And last time I looked you can't buy CRAPPY weed seeds. Most of them are fairly good. You have to consider that the guy whos growing it wants to get the most cash he can out of it so hes no doubt going to use the best seeds he can afford. Bag seed can't be that bad. Infact I wish I had a zillion of those old seeds i used to throw out all the time. 

Talk about unlimeted supply of plants.  

I orderd some seeds online from Nirvanashop. They were suppose to be mixed indoor hydro type seeds but the crappy part is none of the strains were labled so i can't tell what seed is from what plant. I am germinating 5 of them and so far only 3 poped and two are still holding out. I may just germinate all of them if more dont start to pop.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

if they are not germinated yet place seeds into a glass of lukewarm water and place into propagator to keep at same temps and within 24 hrs germinated.


pkj


----------

